
Huawei and Google Were Working on New Smart Speaker Before Trump’s Ban - metaphysics
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/huawei-and-google-were-working-on-new-smart-speaker-before-trumps-ban?shared=bd583af0f7ec89d5
======
mtgx
I wonder if Google's execs are really that oblivious to the danger Huawei
poses, or they are doing this sort of stuff on purpose - like if they intended
to sell this speaker in China, thus empowering the Chinese gov with Google's
surveillance's tech and Huawei's backdoors. This would certainly be in line
with recent leaks about Google "going back to China" and enabling surveillance
of Chinese citizens there.

On the other hand, they made tens of thousands of security keys for their own
employees by repackaging a Chinese vendor's hardware that didn't last a month
before they had to recall them over a serious security issue, so maybe they
really are that oblivious.

